# What music are you listening to?...The 6th Chapter



## Nonskimmer (Feb 3, 2007)

Time for a new one I think.


The Spoons - Nova Heart


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 3, 2007)

Metallica - Orion


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 3, 2007)

being forced to listen to McFly on TV..........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 3, 2007)

Mama Said - Metallica


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 3, 2007)

Just Jack- Stars in their Eyes, on the radio............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 3, 2007)

Seek and Destroy (live in Seattle 1989) - Metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2007)

Some sh*t on Radio 1....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 3, 2007)

Frayed Ends of Sanity - Metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2007)

Soundgarden - My Wave


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 3, 2007)

A Perfect Circle - The Package


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 3, 2007)

Dashboard Confessional- The Secret's in the Telling............


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 3, 2007)

Neil Young Harvest


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 3, 2007)

When the Eagle Cries - Iced Earth


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2007)

Audioslave - Cochise Revisted


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 3, 2007)

Mama - Godsmack


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 3, 2007)

James Gang Walk Away with Joe Walsh one of the better guitarists thats never mentioned


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 3, 2007)

London Rain - Heather Nova


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 3, 2007)

Alter Bridge - One Day Remains (Every time I listen to this I thank CC. KICK*** SONG!!!!)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 4, 2007)

watching TV...........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2007)

I wanna Rock - Twisted Sister


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 4, 2007)

Chris, ur the only one whose listing the song and band backwards.... Its confusing to some...

Band (Metallica) - Song (Harvester of Sorrow)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2007)

Allright I can do that. I dont know why I do that, I just do...

Iron Maiden - Brave New World


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 4, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Alter Bridge - One Day Remains (Every time I listen to this I thank CC. KICK*** SONG!!!!)



Hehe, They should have a new album out this year...Cant wait...


Disturbed - Guarded


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 4, 2007)

System of a Down- Chop Suey...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 4, 2007)

Disturbed - Just Stop


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 4, 2007)

Dashboard Confessional- Carry this Picture............


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2007)

Audioslave - What you Are


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2007)

Slayer - Christ Illusion


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2007)

Audioslave - Show me How to Live


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2007)

Patience - Guns N Roses


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2007)

Audioslave - Dandelion


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 5, 2007)

Soundgarden - Outshined


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2007)

cheddar cheese said:


> Soundgarden - Outshined



Same song.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 5, 2007)

Bad Company - Feel Like Makin' Love


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2007)

Good Song.

Billy Talent - Fallen Leaves


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2007)

"The World in a Briefcase" on BBC Radio 4 (see the thread I posted for details).


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2007)

Pearl Jam - Black


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 5, 2007)

Brand New - I Will Play My Game Beneath The Spin Light


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2007)

Megadeth - Hanger 18


----------



## Chief (Feb 6, 2007)

Forever Young-SYMBOL


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2007)

Soundgarden - Holy Water


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 6, 2007)

Guns N Roses - There was a Time.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 6, 2007)

Alkaline Trio - The Poison


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2007)

Soundgarden - Drawing Flies


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 6, 2007)

Alkaline Trio - Mercy Me


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 6, 2007)

Godsmack - I Stand Alone


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2007)

Audioslave - Bring 'em Back Alive


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 6, 2007)

Godsmack - Shinedown


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 7, 2007)

Jack's Mannequin - Bruised


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2007)

Deep Purple - Knocking at your Backdoor


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 7, 2007)

DIO - Rainbow in the Dark


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 8, 2007)

Brand New - Jesus Christ


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 8, 2007)

Metallica - Master of Puppets


----------



## Udet (Feb 8, 2007)

Adler...since you like the 80s...do you by chance know this crap?

Link sent to me by a friend my age who is travelling back in time regarding music...surely there were very good bands in the 80s but this band...*yuck*


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vh4E0Hbf_M_


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes I do know WASP. I however do not consider them crap. This song is not one of there shining moments but I happen to like WASP.

Might be "crap" to you, but not to others...


----------



## Udet (Feb 8, 2007)

Do you know the year of that song?
The one who saves them on that song is the bass player, he is good.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes it is from the album Headless Children and released in 1989. The song was actually written by Pete Townshend from The Who.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 8, 2007)

Evanescence - You


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 9, 2007)

1000 Gute Gruende - Die Toten Hosen


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 9, 2007)

Something Corporate - 21 and Invincible


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2007)

Audioslave - Wide Awake


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2007)

Witt - Bataillon D'Amour


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 10, 2007)

Alter Bridge - In Loving Memory


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2007)

Joe Satriani - If I Could Fly


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 10, 2007)

October Fall - Hey Hey


----------



## Glider (Feb 10, 2007)

Verdi someone has to have some culture around here


----------



## timshatz (Feb 10, 2007)

Right now,

Alice in Chains-Man in the Box
Liszt-Hungarian Rhapsody
Bruce Hornesby- Mandelin Rain
Al Stewart- Year of the Cat
Stevie Wonder- You haven't done nothin'
Joan Osborne- St. Theresa
BNL- Brian Wilson
Marcy Playground- Sex and Candy 

Running Itunes and just hangin'.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 10, 2007)

Strange Advance - Worlds Away


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 11, 2007)

Black Sabbath - Crazy Train


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 11, 2007)

The Scorpions - Wind of Change


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 11, 2007)

Pink Floyd - Another Brick in the Wall


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 11, 2007)

Slipknot - Vermillion


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 11, 2007)

Evanescence - The Last Song Im Wasting On You


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 11, 2007)

Lacuna Coil - Heaven is a lie


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 12, 2007)

Muse - City of Delusion


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2007)

Audioslave - Get Away Car


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 12, 2007)

Metallica - Fade to Black


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 12, 2007)

Nightmare of You - I Want To Be Buried In Your Backyard


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 12, 2007)

Nine Inch Nails - Closer


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2007)

AC/DC - Meltdown


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 12, 2007)

Queen - I want it all


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 13, 2007)

AC/DC - Squealer


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 13, 2007)

Uncle Kracker - Drift Away


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 14, 2007)

Bright Eyes - Sunrise, Sunset


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 14, 2007)

Billy Talent - Fallen Leaves


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 15, 2007)

Edwin Starr - War


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 15, 2007)

AFI - This Celluloid Dream


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 15, 2007)

Type O Negative - Bloody Kisses


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 16, 2007)

Muse - Assassin


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 17, 2007)

Metallica - Fight Fire with Fire.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 18, 2007)

A Perfect Circle - Magdalena


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2007)

Metallica - Nothing Else Matters


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 1, 2007)

Slipknot - Vermillion Pt. 2


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 1, 2007)

Creed - Higher


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 1, 2007)

Alter Bridge - Open Your Eyes


----------



## v2 (Mar 2, 2007)

The Cardigans- "Super Extra Gravity"


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2007)

Nirvana - Lithium


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 2, 2007)

Billy Talent - Fallen Leaves


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2007)

Rush - Freewill


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 2, 2007)

Danzig - Kiss the Skull


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2007)

Joe Satriani - Ice


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 2, 2007)

Pantera - Cemetary Gates


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 2, 2007)

Atreyu - A Vampire's Lament


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 3, 2007)

Megadeth - Holy Wars


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 3, 2007)

Steve Vai - Greasy Kid's Stuff


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 3, 2007)

Iced Earth - The Hunter


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 3, 2007)

Rush - La Villa Stangiato


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 3, 2007)

Iced Earth - Dantes Inferno


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 3, 2007)

Snow Patrol - Hands Open


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 3, 2007)

Alice Cooper - Eighteen


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 3, 2007)

Evanescence - My Immortal (Piano - Vocal)


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 3, 2007)

Deep Purple - Pictures of Home


----------



## Bf109_g (Mar 3, 2007)

The Beatles - Taxman


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 4, 2007)

Megadeth - Trust


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2007)

Metallica - Carpe Diem Baby


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 4, 2007)

Megadeth - A Tout Le Monde


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 4, 2007)

Stone Sour - Zzyxz Rd.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 4, 2007)

Type O Negative - Black No. 1


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2007)

Chili's - Stadium Arcadium


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 4, 2007)

Warrant - Cherry Pie


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 4, 2007)

The Scorpions - Send me an Angel


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2007)

Aerosmith - Under My Skin


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 5, 2007)

U2- Sunday Bloody Sunday, Beautiful Day


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2007)

Deep Purple - A Castle Full of Rascals


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 5, 2007)

Black Sabbath - War Pigs


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 5, 2007)

Augustana - Boston


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2007)

Metallica - One


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 6, 2007)

Type O-Negative - Bloody Kisses


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2007)

Tool - Parabola


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 6, 2007)

Iron Maiden - No more Lies


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2007)

Rage Against the Machine America


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 6, 2007)

Metallica - Blitzkreig


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2007)

Shinedown - No More Love


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 7, 2007)

Motley Crue - Shout at the Devil


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2007)

Steve Vai - Sisters


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 8, 2007)

Guns N Roses - Rocket Queen


----------



## Soren (Mar 8, 2007)

"Ghost Rider" by Spiderbait - Originally its called "Ghost Riders In The Sky".


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2007)

Soundgarden - Hands All Over


----------



## Udet (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey guys:

Please watch this video. A mexican band named "Naranja Mecánica" (Clockwork Orange in spanish).

Excellent song; all band members make a an excellent job: good bass, good guitar, good drums, good synths and programming and very good voice.

What do you think?


YouTube - Naranja Mecanica - La Siguiente Vida[/url


----------



## Udet (Mar 8, 2007)

was there a problem with the link? just in case...


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waJQQEuZR5g_


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 9, 2007)

Udet said:


> Hey guys:
> 
> Please watch this video. A mexican band named "Naranja Mecánica" (Clockwork Orange in spanish).
> 
> ...




Dont really care for it. Not my thing.


----------



## Desert Fox (Mar 9, 2007)

Im listening to 'Soldiers of the Wasteland' by Dragonforce. This is an awesome song.


----------



## Udet (Mar 9, 2007)

Adler: I must say the style of this band is certainly not my usual type of music either.

It is just that from time to time it happens to me that a song from a band of a different style hits the mark.

That particular song is one of those rare cases.


----------



## Desert Fox (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm listening to Ich Will by Rammstein. Adler (or anyone else for that matter) have you seen Rammstein live in concert?


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2007)

Pearl Jam - Faithfull


----------



## Udet (Mar 10, 2007)

Desert Fox i have not been to any Rammsteim concert yet; i like their music vey much though.

Gnomey, did you see the video of the mexican band?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 10, 2007)

Udet said:


> Adler: I must say the style of this band is certainly not my usual type of music either.
> 
> It is just that from time to time it happens to me that a song from a band of a different style hits the mark.
> 
> That particular song is one of those rare cases.



I agree with the same happens to me as well.

For instance this song below. It is with Ville Valo from HIM and Natalia Avelon. It is the soundtrack to a new German movie about the "greatest groupie" from the 60s era. Natalia who does the famale vocals is also the lead character and plays the groupie. She looks just like her too! A very cute German girl. Damn I love European women.

But as I said I would normally not listen to this kind of music but this stands out to me because of its 60's sound and besides Heavy Metal and Rock I love the old 60s and 70s and music. This is sort of a modern oldie. 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_LqHaCnKOc_


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 10, 2007)

Desert Fox said:


> I'm listening to Ich Will by Rammstein. Adler (or anyone else for that matter) have you seen Rammstein live in concert?



Yes I have seen them live twice. Very intense and great band live. If you have not seen them I recommend it. They do tour outside of Germany and Europe.

In fact if you can think of a good rock band I have probably seen them live. I used to go to about 3 concerts a month. Now I only go about 5 or 6 times a year. In fact the last concert that I saw was last July and it was The Rolling Stones in the Munich Olympic Stadium. Great show!


----------



## Desert Fox (Mar 10, 2007)

Awesome Adler! If they come to Brisbane, I'll go. So far I've only known that theyve gone to either Sydney or Melbourne.


----------



## Soren (Mar 11, 2007)

Try a listen to "Chost Rider", thats cool music


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 11, 2007)

Drain STH - Black


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2007)

Pantera - This Love


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 11, 2007)

Slayer - Seasons In The Abyss


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2007)

Pantera - Medicine Man


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 11, 2007)

Slayer - War Ensemble


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2007)

Pantera - Domination


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 11, 2007)

Savatage - Damien


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2007)

Pantera - Cemetary Gates


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 11, 2007)

Slipknot - Vermillion Pt. 2


----------



## Heinz (Mar 13, 2007)

Carpe Diem Baby - might tallica


Awesome to see some metal heads around8)


----------



## ParkDeereMunroCOBBER (Mar 13, 2007)

Pink Floyd!! ,im just lovin the floyd at the mo.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2007)

Foo Fighters - Everlong (Live)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 13, 2007)

Marilyn Manson - Sweet Dreams


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2007)

Audioslave - Show Me How to Live


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 17, 2007)

Metallica - Trapped Under Ice


----------



## Udet (Mar 17, 2007)

edited.


----------



## Udet (Mar 17, 2007)

Adler, although Metallica ain´t that much my thing that song is real good one.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 18, 2007)

Udet said:


> Mexican dark industrial band.
> 
> Saw them live; two high school guys. Both looked like Marilyn Manson except for these guys were elegant in both clothing and attitude. Good performance including a large stage screen showing Hitler speeches, Wehrmacht and SS truppen parades; lots and lots of Stukas diving with sirens screaming, and nebelwerfer barrages. Also Field Marshalls Kesselring and von Richtofen appeared on screen.



Sounds like you were at a Right Wing political band supported by Neo Nazis. Does not sound like fun to me. Sounds like ti was glorifying the Nazis and SS and that is pretty stupid to me.

Oh and I am listening to:

Metallica - For Whom the Bell Tolls


----------



## Udet (Mar 18, 2007)

No. It was a goth/industrial party where several bands performed.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 18, 2007)

To have a stage with big screens displaying Hitler giving speeches and SS marching to music. There are bands that do that here in Europe and the US and they are Neo Nazi bands. Please dont take me wrong. I am not accusing you of being one, just saying that is the kind of shows that contain that over here.

What is the name of the band anyhow.


----------



## Udet (Mar 18, 2007)

The band is: Vertical Death.

I know of the bands that resort to this type of imagery in Germany, you are right.

I had the chance to speak with both guys after their performance, everyone with red wine cups in our hands, and both are mexicans of German origin; and their grandpas fought in the Heer, but they are no "neo-nazis", at all.

As i told you it was a party -last year- where several bands performed. Each band would play 3, 4 or 5 songs. Excellent ambience, especially for those slim and tall goth girls you had all over the place.

They told me it was their intention to use the German world war two films, and the sound -especiallly of the Stukas and Nebelwerfer- to simply cause the deepest impact possible on the audience. The lyrics on this particular song talk about the destruction of species and forests, and the disaster that befels humankind...

In my opinion the song i uploaded here is 100% brilliant. What about the final part Adler...when they accelerate the drums...awesome. Also the metal styled guitar and all programming were wisely utilized.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 18, 2007)

My computer would not upload the song.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2007)

Shinedown - Stranger Inside (Live)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 18, 2007)

Godsmack - Vampires


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2007)

Shinedown - In Memory (Live)


----------



## Udet (Mar 18, 2007)

Adler: you might have some problem...i did a "click" and the song was playing.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 18, 2007)

Dream Theatre - Under a Glass Moon


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 19, 2007)

Udet my computer does not have a program that can play that file.

Right now I am listening to:

Machine Head - Imperium


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2007)

Pearl Jam - Red Dot


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 19, 2007)

AC/DC- Fire Your Guns
The Police- Message in a bottle, Don't stand so close to me


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 19, 2007)

> Right now I am listening to:
> 
> Machine Head - Imperium


Machine Head kicks ass...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 20, 2007)

Hell yeah and they will be at Rock im Park this summer!

Deep Purple - Smoke on the Water


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2007)

Should a good show again this year by the looks of things.

Pearl Jam - Love Boat Captain


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 20, 2007)

Yes it will be Gnomey!

Chimaira - Nothing Remains


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2007)

Metallica - Enter Sandman (Live)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 20, 2007)

Papa Roach - Scars


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2007)

Guns 'n' Roses - Welcome to the Jungle


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 20, 2007)

AC/DC - Back in Black


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2007)

Guns 'n' Roses - Estranged


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 20, 2007)

Metallica - Call of Ktulu


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2007)

Aerosmith - Hole in my Soul


----------



## Heinz (Mar 20, 2007)

The Forgotten Pt 2 - Joe Satriani


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 21, 2007)

Pantera - Avoid the Light


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2007)

Aerosmith - Sweet Emotion (Live)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 21, 2007)

Machine Head - Davidian


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2007)

Rush - Emotion Detector


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 21, 2007)

Metallica - Blackened


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2007)

Aerosmith - The Other Side (Live)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 22, 2007)

Lacuna Coil - When a Dead Man Walks


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2007)

Shinedown - 45


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2007)

Within Temptation - Angels


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 24, 2007)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Aeroplane


----------



## Bf109_g (Mar 25, 2007)

The Killers - My List


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 25, 2007)

Evanescence - My Immortal


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2007)

AC/DC - Thunderstruck


----------



## Udet (Mar 27, 2007)

Please allow me to recommend you all an excellent song.

High quality hard industrial music; the band is Revolting Cocks. I like the aggressive vocal style of Rick 23 here. Enjoy!


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 27, 2007)

Reel Big Fish..

PANDORA.COM rocks! and it's free!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2007)

Rammstein - Rosenrot


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2007)

Yeah pandora is good (even if their licence isn't meant to be used outside of America - not that it doesn't work outside of the US)

Shinedown - Fly From the Inside


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2007)

Iced Earth - Dantes Inferno


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2007)

Aerosmith - Dream On (Live)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 30, 2007)

War Pigs - Black Sabbath


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2007)

Deep Purple - Blind


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 30, 2007)

Lacuna Coil - Heavens a Lie


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2007)

Joe Satriani - Time


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 30, 2007)

Bush - Come Down


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2007)

Joe Satriani - Love Thing


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 1, 2007)

Iron Maiden - No more lies


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2007)

Deep Purple - Wrong Man


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 2, 2007)

Metallica - One


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 2, 2007)

Good Charlotte - In This World


----------



## Hot Space (Apr 3, 2007)

We Will Rock You (Fast Version: Live at the BBC).


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 3, 2007)

Pantera - Cemetary Gates


----------



## Heinz (Apr 3, 2007)

Blackened - Metallica

Live from Orlando 2003

Possibly the greatest song written...........


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2007)

Stevie Ray Vaughan and Double Trouble - Voodoo Child


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 3, 2007)

Iced Earth - The Hunter


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2007)

Stevie Ray Vaughan and Double Trouble - Superstition


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 3, 2007)

Prince - Purple Rain


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2007)

Rage Against the Machine - The Ghost of Tom Joad


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 4, 2007)

Devil Driver - Nothings Wrong


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 4, 2007)

Deep Purple - Bloodsucker


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 4, 2007)

Godsmack - The Enemy


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 4, 2007)

Audioslave - I am the Highway


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 4, 2007)

Type O Negative - Bloody Kisses


----------



## Erich (Apr 4, 2007)

godsmack I stand alone (live)


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 4, 2007)

Metallica - To Live is To Die


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 5, 2007)

Blind Guardian - Mirror Mirror


----------



## Negative Creep (Apr 5, 2007)

Rise Against- The Sufferer and the Witness


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 5, 2007)

Metallica - Master of Puppets


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2007)

AC/DC - Let There Be Rock (Live)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 5, 2007)

Iron Maiden - Run to the Hills


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2007)

Shinedown - 45


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 5, 2007)

AC/DC - You Shook Me All Night Long


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2007)

Audioslave - Cochise


----------



## Heinz (Apr 6, 2007)

Pantera - Cemetery Gates


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 7, 2007)

Rage Against the Machine - Bullet in the Head


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 8, 2007)

Iced Earth - A Question of Heaven


----------



## Heinz (Apr 8, 2007)

Satyricon - KING


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 8, 2007)

Rush - The Trees


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 8, 2007)

Godsmack - Awake


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 8, 2007)

Deep Purple - Lazy (Live)


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 8, 2007)

Travelling between Rockabilly, Surf, 50's Rock n Roll and some 60's music. That's a combination you CAN'T beat! 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 8, 2007)

If you say so...

Each person has there own style of music that they enjoy.

Metallica - The Thing That Should Not Be


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 8, 2007)

AC/DC - Jailbreak


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 8, 2007)

Lamb of God - Pariah


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 8, 2007)

AC/DC - Problem Child


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 8, 2007)

Pantera - Cowboys from Hell


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 8, 2007)

Jimi Hendrix - Remember


----------



## Saberstrike (Apr 8, 2007)

It's A Long Way To The Top- AC/DC

Into...

T.N.T- AC/DC


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2007)

Audioslave - Gasoline


----------



## Heinz (Apr 9, 2007)

Exendable Youth - Slayer


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2007)

AC/DC - Go Down


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 9, 2007)

ZZ Top


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 9, 2007)

Megadeth - Hanger 18


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2007)

Audioslave - Shadow of the Sun


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 9, 2007)

Bad Company - Feel Like Making Love


----------



## Heinz (Apr 9, 2007)

Skeletons of society - Slayer


----------



## plan_D (Apr 9, 2007)

Violater Girl - Black Stone Cherry


----------



## Heinz (Apr 9, 2007)

Angel of death - slayer


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 9, 2007)

Dio - Rainbow in the Dark


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2007)

Rush - Crossroads


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 9, 2007)

Trivium - Ascendency


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 9, 2007)

Metallica - Some Kind of Monster


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2007)

Rush - The Necromancer


----------



## Udet (Apr 9, 2007)

This is possibly one of my very favorite Ministry songs.

Do not pay that much attention to the video since it was made by some Ministry fan. Ministry never made a video of this song. You do not need to see it to listen to the song. 8) 

"Deity":fast, raw, brutal industrial metal. Essential in every dark industrial party.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxBObHmWml8_


----------



## Heinz (Apr 9, 2007)

For the greater good of god - Iron Maiden

man their new album kicks ass.!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 10, 2007)

Metallica - Am I Evil


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 10, 2007)

The brand new Clutch Album, From Beale Street to Oblivion


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 10, 2007)

Slipknot - Wait and Bleed


----------



## Heinz (Apr 11, 2007)

myself play scales on guitar


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 11, 2007)

Slipknot - Vermillion Pt. 2


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 13, 2007)

T-Rex and a few other 60's heroes.....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2007)

Deep Purple - 'A' 200


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 13, 2007)

Megadeth - Countdown to Extinction


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2007)

Nirvana - Stay Away


----------



## amrit (Apr 13, 2007)

Blue Cheer - 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-kFe4l_W30_


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 13, 2007)

Iced Earth - The Hunter


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 13, 2007)

No Milk Today, Herman's Hermits. To be followed by others......*laughs*


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2007)

Shinedown - Better Version


----------



## Heinz (Apr 13, 2007)

Bitch - Sevendust


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2007)

Audioslave - Last Remaining Light


----------



## Heinz (Apr 14, 2007)

Overkill - Colin hay


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2007)

AC/DC - Bad Boy Boogie


----------



## Negative Creep (Apr 14, 2007)

Swift - the Absolute Uncontrollable


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2007)

Pearl Jam - Light Years


----------



## Heinz (Apr 16, 2007)

KIlling in the name - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 16, 2007)

Ride the Lightning - Metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2007)

Metallica - Of Wolf and Man (Live)


----------



## v2 (Apr 16, 2007)

Release me - 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pY0lABMnuvQ_


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2007)

Tangerine Dream - Shy people.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 16, 2007)

Type O Negative - Hollows Eve


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2007)

Steve Vai - Sisters


----------



## Heinz (Apr 17, 2007)

Dead Skin Mask - Slayer


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 17, 2007)

Metallica - Until It Sleeps


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2007)

Tool - Jimmy


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 17, 2007)

Alice In Chains - Would


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2007)

Rush - Cygnus X-1


----------



## Heinz (Apr 18, 2007)

Creeping Death - Metallica

Live


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2007)

Audioslave - Set it Off


----------



## Heinz (Apr 18, 2007)

Aesthetics of hate - machine head


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 18, 2007)

Arsen Roulette, Sounds That Charge


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 18, 2007)

Saxon - Court of the Crimson King


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2007)

Rage Against the Machine - Ashes in the Fall


----------



## Heinz (Apr 19, 2007)

Slanderous - machinehead


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2007)

Rush - Limbo


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 19, 2007)

Rush - Tom Sawyer


----------



## Heinz (Apr 20, 2007)

Clenching Fists of Dissent - Machinehead


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 20, 2007)

Shinedown - Fly From the Inside


----------



## Heinz (Apr 20, 2007)

Now I lay thee down - machinehead

the new album is addictive


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 22, 2007)

Nightwish - Phantom of the Opera


----------



## Heinz (Apr 23, 2007)

Low mans lyric - metallica


----------



## machine shop tom (Apr 23, 2007)

Evanesence, The Open Door. 

Amy Lee has the best female voice in hard rock today.

tom


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2007)

Deep Purple - Lalena


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 23, 2007)

machine shop tom said:


> Evanesence, The Open Door.
> 
> Amy Lee has the best female voice in hard rock today.
> 
> tom




Hell no! Amy Lee is great (will also be seeing her live at Rock im Park in 5 weeks!) but Christina Scabbia is better, check this vid out.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lx58hXh4pVA_

And that is also what I am listening to.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2007)

Nickleback - Never Again


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 23, 2007)

Uriah Heep - Lady in Black


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2007)

Audioslave - Hypnotise


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 23, 2007)

Chalice - Two Worlds Collide.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2007)

Audioslave - Out of Exile


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 23, 2007)

Nightwish - The End of All Hope


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2007)

Metallica - The Memory Remains


----------



## Heinz (Apr 23, 2007)

Creek mary's blood - nightwish


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 23, 2007)

Turn the page - Metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2007)

Rush - Grand Designs


----------



## Heinz (Apr 24, 2007)

Mad World - Gary Jules


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 24, 2007)

Grave Digger - Silence


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2007)

Nickelback - Good Times Gone


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 24, 2007)

Iron Maiden - Fear of the Dark


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2007)

AC/DC - Rock 'n' Roll Damnation


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 24, 2007)

Megadeth - Kill the King


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2007)

Pantera - Cowboys From Hell


----------



## Heinz (Apr 25, 2007)

Born to be wild - Steppenwolf


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 25, 2007)

Slayer - Criminally Insane


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2007)

Soundgarden - 4th of July


----------



## Cyrano (Apr 26, 2007)

Electric Six - I Buy the Drugs


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 26, 2007)

Metallica - For Whom the Bell Tolls


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2007)

Audioslave - Be Yourself


----------



## Heinz (Apr 27, 2007)

Bitch - Sevendust


----------



## Heinz (Apr 27, 2007)

bad seed - metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2007)

Stevie Ray Vaughan - Voodoo Child


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 27, 2007)

Deep Purple - Hush


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2007)

Rush - I think I'm Going Bald


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 27, 2007)

Trivium - Master of Puppets(Live Metallica Cover)


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2007)

Rush - Alien Shore


----------



## Heinz (Apr 27, 2007)

attitude - metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2007)

Aerosmith - Living on the Edge


----------



## Heinz (Apr 28, 2007)

Johnny B Goode - Chuck berry


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2007)

H.I.M - Wicked Games


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2007)

Default - Sick and Tired


----------



## Heinz (Apr 28, 2007)

Lamb of god- hourglass


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 29, 2007)

Type O Negative - White Slavery


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2007)

Deep Purple - A Touch Away


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 29, 2007)

Saxon - Deeds of Glory


----------



## Heinz (Apr 30, 2007)

Three Days Grace - I hate everything about you


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2007)

Metallica - The Thing That Should Not Be (Live)


----------



## Heinz (Apr 30, 2007)

Crystal planet - The mighty satchamo


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 30, 2007)

Testament - Over the Wall


----------



## Heinz (May 1, 2007)

Sweet Child o mine - gunners


----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2007)

Tool - Triad


----------



## Heinz (May 1, 2007)

Bomber - Motorhead


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 1, 2007)

Metallica - Am I Evil


----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2007)

Pearl Jam - Jeremy


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 1, 2007)

Def Leppard - Bringin' on the Heartbreak


----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2007)

CCR - Fortunate Son


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 1, 2007)

Def Leppard - Mirror, Mirror


----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2007)

Deep Purple - Black Night


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 1, 2007)

Queensryche - Silent Lucidity


----------



## v2 (May 2, 2007)

Mark Knopfler Emmylou Harris "Beachcombing"


----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2007)

Default - Wasting my Time


----------



## Heinz (May 3, 2007)

Colin Hay - Overkill


----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2007)

Metallica - No Leaf Cover (Live)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 3, 2007)

Iron Maiden - Run to the Hills


----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2007)

Black Sabbath - Wicked World


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 3, 2007)

Trivium - Like Light To Flies


----------



## mkloby (May 3, 2007)

George Strait - Write This Down


----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2007)

Rush - Jacobs Ladder (Live)


----------



## Heinz (May 4, 2007)

Eric Clapton - layla ( acoustic version )


----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2007)

Nickelback - Never Again


----------



## Heinz (May 4, 2007)

I am mine - pearl jam


----------



## mkloby (May 4, 2007)

Toby Keith - Courtesy of the Red, White, and Blue


----------



## Torch (May 4, 2007)

After American Idol the wife would like Bon Jovi's Have a nice day and This ain't a love song. Don't feel like buying the cd's. Anybody have them?


----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2007)

Deep Purple - The Aviator


----------



## Heinz (May 4, 2007)

Clenching Fists of Dissent - Machinehead


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2007)

AC/DC - Hail Caesar


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 5, 2007)

Metallica - Trapped Under Ice


----------



## Heinz (May 6, 2007)

Killswitch Engage - Rose of Sharyn


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2007)

Deep Purple - Hush


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 6, 2007)

Fear Factory - Bite the hand that bleeds


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2007)

Rush - Mystic Rhythms


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 6, 2007)

Metallica - For Whom the Bell Tolls


----------



## Heinz (May 6, 2007)

Myself practising jazz standards.......


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2007)

Tool - Eulogy


----------



## mkloby (May 6, 2007)

Toby Keith - Who's Your Daddy


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2007)

Aerosmith - Mama Kin


----------



## Heinz (May 6, 2007)

Pearl jam - I am Mine


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2007)

AC/DC - Hard as a Rock


----------



## Heinz (May 7, 2007)

Creeping Death ( live 2006 in Durban ) - metallica


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 7, 2007)

Megadeth - Holy Wars


----------



## Cyrano (May 7, 2007)

Tool - The Pot


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2007)

Rush - Witch Hunt (Live)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 7, 2007)

Type O Negative - Black No.1


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2007)

Metallica - Some Kind of Monster


----------



## Negative Creep (May 7, 2007)

VNV Nation - Judgement


----------



## mkloby (May 7, 2007)

George Strait - Nobody in his right mind


----------



## Heinz (May 8, 2007)

Dead Skin Mask - Slayer


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 8, 2007)

Kiss - Detroit Rock City


----------



## Cyrano (May 8, 2007)

Macabre - McDahmers


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 8, 2007)

Type O Negative - Black No. 1


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2007)

Tool - Lateralus


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 8, 2007)

Trivium - Blinding Tears will Break the Skies


----------



## Heinz (May 8, 2007)

right in two - tool


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2007)

Deep Purple - Stormbringer


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 8, 2007)

Korn - Blind


----------



## Heinz (May 8, 2007)

under a glass moon - Dream Theater


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2007)

Shinedown - Left Out


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 9, 2007)

Slayer - Killing Fields


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2007)

Lynryd Skynrd - Simple Man


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 9, 2007)

Stone Temple Pilots - Plush


----------



## Heinz (May 10, 2007)

Dream theater - Fatal Tragedy


----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2007)

Aerosmith - Walk on Water


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 10, 2007)

Pantera - Cemetary Gates


----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2007)

Deep Purple - Bloodsucker


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 10, 2007)

Tool - Sober


----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2007)

Rush - Malignant Narcissism


----------



## Matt308 (May 10, 2007)

Amphex Twin - A few different ones. Never heard this before. The videos are entertaining as hell.

Check out Come to Daddy. Phew!


----------



## Heinz (May 11, 2007)

Hey Mickey - Local Guitarist


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2007)

Metallica - Motorbreath


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 11, 2007)

Fortunate Son - CCR


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2007)

Pearl Jam - Corduroy


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 11, 2007)

Metallica - Sad But True


----------



## Heinz (May 11, 2007)

Ob la di Ob la da - The Beatles


----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2007)

Metallica - Am I Evil?


----------



## Heinz (May 12, 2007)

Sonato in E minor for Violin and Basso Continuo Allemande - JS Bach


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 12, 2007)

Iced Earth - Prophecy


----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2007)

Rush - Limbo


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 12, 2007)

Iron Maiden - Number of the Beast


----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2007)

Metallica - Sad but True


----------



## Heinz (May 12, 2007)

Beyond this life - Dream Theater


----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2007)

Rush - Here Again


----------



## Heinz (May 13, 2007)

The Spirit Carries On - Dream Theater


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 13, 2007)

Godsmack - Temptation


----------



## Heinz (May 13, 2007)

Finally Free - Dream Theater

( I bought their Score DVD today looks killer )


----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2007)

Metallica - Sabra Cadabra


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 13, 2007)

Stone Sour - Inhale


----------



## Cyrano (May 13, 2007)

New Order - Jetstream


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 13, 2007)

Fear Factory - Acres of Skin


----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2007)

Soundgarden - Fell on Black Days


----------



## Heinz (May 13, 2007)

Wherever I may roam - Metallica

( live at slims the internet gig )


----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2007)

Stevie Ray Vaughan - Superstition


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 14, 2007)

Pantera - Walk


----------



## Heinz (May 15, 2007)

Regression - Dream Theater


----------



## Gnomey (May 15, 2007)

Rush - Mystic Rhythms


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 15, 2007)

Anthrax - Indians


----------



## Gnomey (May 15, 2007)

Aerosmith - Devil's Got A New Disguise


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 15, 2007)

Iced Earth - The Reckoning


----------



## Negative Creep (May 15, 2007)

Linkin Park - Minutes to Midnight


----------



## Gnomey (May 15, 2007)

AC/DC - Let There Be Rock


----------



## Heinz (May 15, 2007)

You Saved My Life - Satriani


----------



## Gnomey (May 16, 2007)

Metallica - Creeping Death


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 16, 2007)

Metallica - Fade to Black


----------



## Cyrano (May 16, 2007)

Morphine - Souvenir


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 16, 2007)

Slayer - Seasons in the Abyss


----------



## Gnomey (May 16, 2007)

Deep Purple - Back to Back


----------



## Heinz (May 17, 2007)

Chop Suey - SOAD


----------



## Gnomey (May 17, 2007)

Rush - Chemistry


----------



## Heinz (May 17, 2007)

Aerials - SOAD


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 17, 2007)

Korn - Blind


----------



## Gnomey (May 17, 2007)

Shinedown - Stranger Inside


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 17, 2007)

Deep Purple - Smoke on the Water


----------



## Cyrano (May 17, 2007)

Laibach - Sympathy for the Devil


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 17, 2007)

Korn - Coming Undone


----------



## Lucky13 (May 18, 2007)

The Hollies - He ain't heavy, he's my brother....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 18, 2007)

Velvet Revolver - Falling Down


----------



## Negative Creep (May 18, 2007)

Machine Head - The Blackening


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2007)

Scum of the Earth - Rob Zombie


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2007)

Truth - Seether 

(it just changed)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 18, 2007)

Testament - Demonic Refusal


----------



## Heinz (May 18, 2007)

Chop Suey - SOAD


bloody song is addictive


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2007)

Shinedown - Yer Majesty


----------



## Heinz (May 18, 2007)

Soad - Aerials


----------



## v2 (May 19, 2007)

Mark Knopfler "5.15 A.M."


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2007)

Godsmack - Mama


----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2007)

Metallica - Am I Evil?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 20, 2007)

Tool - Sober


----------



## Cyrano (May 20, 2007)

Type O Negative - Dead Again


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2007)

Dimmu Borgir - Moonchild Damien


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2007)

Metallica - No Remorse


----------



## Heinz (May 22, 2007)

So Beautiful - Pete Murray


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 22, 2007)

Iron Maiden - Fear of the Dark


----------



## Gnomey (May 22, 2007)

Pearl Jam - Animal


----------



## 102first_hussars (May 22, 2007)

Metallica- To Live Is To Die


----------



## Gnomey (May 22, 2007)

Soundgarden - Fell on Black Days


----------



## Marcel (May 22, 2007)

Pearl Jam - Jeremy


----------



## Heinz (May 23, 2007)

Lonely day - SOAD


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 23, 2007)

Pantera - Hollow


----------



## Gnomey (May 23, 2007)

Iron Maiden - Transilvania


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 23, 2007)

Lamb of God - Pariah


----------



## 102first_hussars (May 23, 2007)

CCR- Bad Moon Rising


----------



## Erich (May 23, 2007)

Tool ............ "Rosetta Stoned - Live"


----------



## Bf109_g (May 23, 2007)

Fallout Boy - Thanks For The Memories


----------



## 102first_hussars (May 23, 2007)

Rise Against


Bullet in the chamber


----------



## rogthedodge (May 23, 2007)

Kate Rusby

Sandy Denny

Nic Jones

The future's bright - the future's folk!


----------



## Heinz (May 24, 2007)

lonely day - SOAD


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2007)

Metallica - Creeping Death


----------

